# Simoniz instant wax quick shine...



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Got some of this today for 1.49 from my local Home bargains. As it's been a nice day, i thought i'd give it a go, set about the car with ONR, the gave the Simoniz a go. I don't think i've used a product that is easier, Just spray on and wipe to a very glossy finish! It actually reminds me of Optimum Car Wax, as in it's as easy to use as a QD, can e used in direct sun and doesn't leave residue on trim. I'll see how it performs over the next few days when the rain comes back!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Interested to see how this performs


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Intriguing


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not expecting too much in terms of durability, but it only took 10 minutes including the door shuts.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Like you say, OCW seems the same, yet look what that can do.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

interesting


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Slightly off topic but one of the curious things I recently read about OCW is the UV blockers penetrate the paint to increase protection


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I found OCW to be quite durable,but i get bored easy and want to wax again, so ever really get the chance to really test a wax to the max. I don't expect OCW performance, but for the price it's good as a top up/detailer.


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

found this at my local bm bargains for £1 - picked up 2 of them, and used it yesterday - easy on and gave car a good shine...... best £2 i ave spent


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i bought 10. cant go wrong really for the price. great to use on the van (yellow). used on the vectra (dark purpley colour) and it streaked slightly but didnt notice until a few hours later as i was rushing. Will test again in the coming days. It does leave quite nice tight beading, durability unknown but if it lasts 10 days then i would be happy with it. i have it on a panel on the van as a stand alone lsp to see how it goes.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Any chance of pics, including beading?

Think I'd buy a few bottles for that price even to use as a cheap QD if nothing else.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beading is tight and it has been on 2 weeks up to now. I'll probably use it every 2 weeks simply because it's so quick and easy to use. Can be used on wet cars,so ideal as a drying aid.


----------

